# Drachengeschichten



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich Besitzer der Phiole. Gestern kaufte nun ein weiteres Gildenmitglied die Phiole, sodass wir des öfteren blöd in Sturmwind rumhocken und rumscherzen ...

Nun suche ich irgendwelche kleinen witzigen Konversationen, die wir uns erzählen können und ich erhoffe mir dabei etwas Unterstützung von euren Kreativlingen.

Ansätze: 

Gespräche über entführte Prinzessinen und tapfere Ritter, die uns ans Fleisch wollen
Todesschwinges Überfall auf Sturmwind und des Königs Reaktion "baut mir eine Statue"
Der durch ein Hustenanfall entstandene Kataklymus
Anti-Schuppen-Shampoo ...

Außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einigen Witzen âla "treffen sich 2 Drachen (in Sturmwind)"


----------

